# Black Friday Deals - 1.99 .ca Domains!



## Sally__ (Nov 26, 2020)

WHC has the following Black Friday Deals!

.CA Domains are only $1.99 for the first year (max 5 per customer)
Cloud Servers only $1.99 for the first month
All Managed WordPress plans are 70% OFF
All Web Hosting plans are 60% OFF
Essential SSL Certificates are 50% OFF

https://whc.ca/deals

BTW, if anyone has suggestions for us, on what they think would be a great 'offering' for Black Friday or other promotions (other than free domains forever  ) I'm all ears!


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 26, 2020)

Free domains forever!


----------



## Nafti (Nov 26, 2020)

I’m ok with just keeping the Sibername starting bid for TBR’s at $20 forever!


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 26, 2020)

Hear Hear Nafti!


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 26, 2020)

Sally said:
			
		

> BTW, if anyone has suggestions for us, on what they think would be a great 'offering' for Black Friday or other promotions (other than free domains forever  ) I'm all ears!



Yer right, forever is a long time 
How about just free for as long as the registrant is alive 
That would free domains up for use by others on an ongoing basis


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 26, 2020)

Personally I think someone that offers a special on the renewal rate might hook domainers for a bit.

The new registrations are fine and a number of registrars do it, although WHC seems to be the most aggressive on the .ca side, but even a bit of a break on a renewal rate would help.

That said, you did mention you had bulk deals.

So what is the threshold if we bulk transfer in domains, how many do we need to move in and what would the transfer fee and the renewal fee be if we meet that threshold?


----------



## poco (Nov 26, 2020)

Terrible Experience Using Web Hosting Canada. AWFULL!!!!
1- I purchased a domain this morning using the promo code. No Problem!
2- **30 mins later, I try to purchase a second domain with the promo code. Cannot use it, even though the offer says you may register 5.
3- Contact chat support, tells me to give him the name , and he will register it at promo price. I dint want to do that. Offers me to pay full price and they will reimburse the difference. (Terrible business)
4- I call support. Quality of the call is awful. Terrible buzzing sound in the background. He tells me he can register the domain at promo price (he seemed helpful), he sends me an invoice for the domain and I pay for it. 
5-  **1 min later, Sir, there is a problem registering the domain, someone seems to have registered the domain. 
6-I never told anyone about registering this domain other than the two Web Hosting Canada employees and the domain been available for the past two weeks. 

I dont even know what to do or say at this point. Good Joke WHC!

If anyone from Web Hosting Canada reads this, please contact me .


----------



## domains (Nov 26, 2020)

Is the $1.99 .ca domain offer at Sibername too?




			
				Sally said:
			
		

> WHC has the following Black Friday Deals!
> 
> .CA Domains are only $1.99 for the first year (max 5 per customer)
> Cloud Servers only $1.99 for the first month
> ...


----------



## domains (Nov 26, 2020)

Shhhhhhhhh



			
				Nafti said:
			
		

> I’m ok with just keeping the Sibername starting bid for TBR’s at $20 forever!


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi [notify]Sally[/notify]

Can someone from WHC address the concern from [notify]poco[/notify] above?


----------



## poco (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice man from the company called. He said he's never seen a coincidence like this in 9 years, but cant determine anything. Thank you Web Hosting Canada.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 26, 2020)

poco said:
			
		

> Nice man from the company called. He said he's never seen a coincidence like this in 9 years, but cant determine anything. Thank you Web Hosting Canada.



*1. *Great to see them reach out to you, customer service is not dead!!

*2.* Had that happen to me numerous times on Godaddy, domain in my shopping basket for days, I go to checkout the domain is gone.

Number one rule in domaining, if you want the domain and it is available hit buy before it's gone.


----------



## Sally__ (Nov 26, 2020)

poco said:
			
		

> Terrible Experience Using Web Hosting Canada. AWFULL!!!!
> 1- I purchased a domain this morning using the promo code. No Problem!
> 2- **30 mins later, I try to purchase a second domain with the promo code. Cannot use it, even though the offer says you may register 5.
> 3- Contact chat support, tells me to give him the name , and he will register it at promo price. I dint want to do that. Offers me to pay full price and they will reimburse the difference. (Terrible business)
> ...




Oh my, there's a lot going on here.  First of all, let me sincerely apologize for this horrible experience.  I will pass this feedback along to our customer experience team so we can do better, and will also tell them about the phone buzzing.

Unfortunately, the .ca offers can only be redeemed in a single order (this is coded on our backend), so that's why you had issues ordering more domains after that initial use of the promo code. (These details are outlined on the Deals page.)

I'm sorry you lost out on the domain you wanted, but I would chalk it up to a bad timing coincidence.


----------



## Sally__ (Nov 26, 2020)

poco said:
			
		

> Nice man from the company called. He said he's never seen a coincidence like this in 9 years, but cant determine anything. Thank you Web Hosting Canada.



Happy to hear you received a call from us! If there's anything more we can do, please don't hesitate.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 26, 2020)

Sally said:
			
		

> BTW, if anyone has suggestions for us, on what they think would be a great 'offering' for Black Friday or other promotions (other than free domains forever  ) I'm all ears!



Well since you ask.... You could always bring back that unlimited .CA transfer in for $2.99.


----------



## poco (Nov 26, 2020)

I know!!!Crazyyy!!!  What a Coincidence!!!! Someone tried to Register ChargeStation.ca at the same time as I did this morning. Unlucky me!!!!


----------



## Sally__ (Nov 26, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> Well since you ask.... You could always bring back that unlimited .CA transfer in for $2.99.



OOoooo, that's something we can talk about bringing back. I'll bring it up with the team for future promos 
Call me the genie!


----------



## Sally__ (Nov 26, 2020)

poco said:
			
		

> I know!!!Crazyyy!!!  What a Coincidence!!!! Someone tried to Register ChargeStation.ca at the same time as I did this morning. Unlucky me!!!!



Ugh. The worst.


----------



## poco (Nov 26, 2020)

This is Incredible.


----------



## domains (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow, I'm a bit surprised ChargeStation was available given how the EV market has been growing.




			
				poco said:
			
		

> I know!!!Crazyyy!!!  What a Coincidence!!!! Someone tried to Register ChargeStation.ca at the same time as I did this morning. Unlucky me!!!!


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 26, 2020)

poco said:
			
		

> This is Incredible.



Just want to add that I too had an absolutely horrible customer experience today at WHC and I was not going to mention it here because I thought maybe it was a one off.....apparently not. I won't get into all the gory details other than to say that the low level of professionalism I encountered today was enough to deter me me from seriously considering anything they have to offer unless of course they bring back the unlimited transfers in at 2.99 each again, but something tells me that "DEAL" is unlikely to be repeated


----------



## poco (Nov 26, 2020)

Im glad that I was able to give the opportunity to a Web Hosting Canada employee to register it before me. Thank you Poco.


----------



## poco (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks [notify]DomainTrader[/notify] for sharing this. I was hesitant to post as well, I'm new to the community and don't want to bring that energy or attitude. BUT, I also cannot stand for being told this a coincidence, this is so ridiculous that I find it comical.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 26, 2020)

It was registered by Domain Robot Enterprises Inc 
“Domain Robot Enterprises Inc. is a certified registrar in Vancouver, Canada, and a subsidiary of the leading European domain provider InterNetX GmbH with its headquarters in Regensburg, Germany. We offer efficient domain registration service, reliable web hosting and excellent technical and customer support.”

Don’t know if that is a whc company


----------



## poco (Nov 26, 2020)

lool Thank ya!!!


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 26, 2020)

poco said:
			
		

> lool Thank ya!!!



Poco live and learn. The domain business is a game of limited time opportunities. They come and go quickly which means you have to act quickly. He who hesitates loses. The good news is that the domain business is a land of unlimited opportunities. Domain Name opportunities are kind of like metro transit buses....another one will be along any minute. The important thing in life and in business is learning from our experiences and adapting our behaviours to accommodate the lessons we learn. 

Don't mess around to save $6 bucks abandon the cart and move on

True story.......i registered a name today at WHC and checked out. A few minutes later I tried again and like you was locked out. I realized immediately that likely based on their last debacle of allowing unlimited transfers they had probably not only limited the # of domains but the actual # of transactions to one. I left that domain name in the cart at WHC and opened a new window at another registrar and registered the name IMMEDIATELY. 

I don't know what happened to you today but I do know that we have all had something like this happen to us one time or another My experience allowed me to move on quickly to the next option. You will learn form this  

All you can do is shake it off and learn from it and as a consumer you do enjoy the pleasure of deciding where to spend your money! 

All in a domain day poco!


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 26, 2020)

To ad insult to injury the guy has to be called Domain robot!

CIRA certified registrar domainrobot.ca
Not sure how you execute a registration there but


----------



## FM__ (Nov 27, 2020)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> To ad insult to injury the guy has to be called Domain robot!
> 
> CIRA certified registrar domainrobot.ca
> Not sure how you execute a registration there but



While it doesn't help with the issue, but the term "robot" is very common with registrars of German origin and has to do with some of the naming the .DE registry DENIC used when they originally ran the registry... It comes from back in the day when you would register domains via email, the program processing the email was called a "robot" often.


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 27, 2020)

I had a dental cleaning last night (any dentist appointment zonks me for the day) and decided to put off my WHC deal-grab til this morning... and naturally 2 of my Top 5 TBR leftovers from the past few months (that I confirmed available earlier) were snagged while I slept the sleep of the damned.  

You snooze, you lose. Then again, I still got 5 pretty good ones.


----------



## domains (Nov 27, 2020)

Sibername has the same $1.99 deal for 5 domains today.


----------



## poco (Nov 27, 2020)

Hehe yep, It Happens. On to the next one. 
Thanks for the heads up [notify]domains[/notify]
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 27, 2020)

Has the "Manage DNS Records" screen for Siber changed?

I thought it just might be the weird nameservers the domains were given (lb01-lb04), but I changed them to ns01.sibername.com / ns02.sibername.com as instructed but a while later (the WHOIS had updated to the new NS) it still took me to the weird admin screen. 

I tried Siber domains I won this TBR and they all show the old DNS Records screen. 

Another change resulting from the WHC takeover?


----------



## domains (Nov 27, 2020)

I noticed that too on fresh regs today, I changed them to the ns01/ns02 records for forwarding, it seems to be working.


----------



## Spex (Dec 5, 2020)

So I took advantage of the WHC deal and the weirdest thing is going on.

As usual, I wanted to add TXT records so after searching a while, I found where you have to 'activate' an extra service just to gain access to your domain zone files...first odd thing

Then on one domain, I couldn't activate this service so I contacted support. Here's where it gets interesting...

Since the previous owner had some sort of premium service/hosting in the domain it's still active and that is preventing me from adding TXT records to this name. Then...THEN...they tell me to contact the previous owner and ask him to cancel his services. WTF???

This is the first time I have ever heard of this. Here's the email I got from level 2 "support" at WHC




> Ticket #xxxxxx
> 
> Hello (Spex)
> 
> ...




What kind of garbage is this? And please note the second last paragraph...I cannot use my own domain unless the previous owner stops using it? Again..WTF WHC???


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 5, 2020)

WHC is very difficult to deal with for domain registrations, as they have moved to a "premium service" option to make some extra cash and hide certain features behind the paywall. When I bought my first domain there, I found it difficult to navigate the DNS setup as several features were not present, such as domain forwarding, which you need to pay $$$ to activate. 

Nickel and Dime, Nickel and Dime, That's What You Get at WHC All the Time!

Your example is certainly at the extreme end of things, and there is no way an end user should be asked to contact a total stranger concerning their WHC account. Welcome to the WHC Twilight Zone. 

My next question to WHC is whether they intend to charge you fees based on the previous owners account settings, because that would be the obvious concern here.


----------



## Spex (Dec 5, 2020)

Totally, the fact that they charge "$0.00" for their 'Domain Manager' service (that you need to set TXT records) is a little concerning because it opens the door for a charge in the future...or at the very least having to keep renewing it because it seems to only be valid for a month







And yeah, having someone else's paid service still active on my domain is a major unknown. Does this mean they still have access to it somehow? Does it mean that I'll be charged for something?


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 5, 2020)

I think this is due to the high integration of hosting and domain registration, and the previous owner may well have control over some levels of the DNS, and that's the reason why you can't access them. 

The Free Domain Manager auto-renews every month so at least you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Spex (Dec 5, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I think this is due to the high integration of hosting and domain registration, and the previous owner may well have control over some levels of the DNS, and that's the reason why you can't access them.



I was able to change the DNS (to afternic) to see if I'm able to do that. Hopefully this overrides anything the previous owner has...right now it just seems to be a text site (like index.htm) with the name of the domain



			
				DomainRecap said:
			
		

> The Free Domain Manager auto-renews every month so at least you don't have to worry about that.



A pain, but at least that's one thing I won't have to worry about


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 5, 2020)

It is a very convoluted system there.


----------



## Spex (Dec 6, 2020)

They're at it again. I followed up with WHC to let them know that it's insane that I would have to contact the name's previous owner and ask them to cancel/remove hosting on a domain name that I now own.

Anyone have advice on how I can make WHC understand how bad their advice is here?



> Ticket #xxxxxx
> 
> Hello (Spex),
> 
> ...


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 6, 2020)

WHC knows who the customer is, so why aren't they contacting the customer and advising them to delete this domain from their hosting? 

And barring that, why can't they manually remove it themselves - it's not like they don't have proof of your ownership.

I've said this before, but WHC is a hosting company that also registers domains for said hosting plans, but they are not a pure registrar. There is always a spider web between the domains and your hosting plan.


----------



## Spex (Dec 7, 2020)

****Update****

Looks like WHC has come around and realized their role in all of this. They opened a support ticket after contacting the previous owner. And I got an email first thing this morning saying everything was fixed. And i've just now been able to access the Zone Editor to set up my TXT records.

Glad they came to their senses and if I can give them credit for one thing is their support is top notch (even though the information they were giving was all over the place). Quick replies and they seem to have extended hours because their replies came in as early as 7-8am EST, even on the weekends!


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 7, 2020)

Good to see it finally got worked out.


----------



## Spex (Dec 7, 2020)

Same here. It was a recent drop and since it was still in somehow in his hosting account maybe all this action will spur the old owner to reach out...Fingers crossed  *DONT_KNOW*


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 7, 2020)

yes, I found WHC was always pretty good with having someone online for chat support.  It's kinda negated by the fact that you NEED support so much because of their less-than-stellar interface and systems.  Like I hate their invoicing system too. I bought some $2 domains and tried to change the payment method since paypal was having problems.  It generated multiple invoices to the same order and when one was successfully paid, it didn't clear the other pending invoices.  So I continued to get nagged with emails demanding I pay the invoices until I broke down and had to contact support to get it deleted.  

As another example, if you place an order to reg some domains, it first generates an invoice that you have to pay.  If you change your mind and decide not to pay and register those domains, that invoice doesn't go away, even though no services were actually provided.  The user should be able to cancel any pending but unfulfilled invoices, but they cant, so its a really annoyance to have to jump through the support hoops to get it fixed.  This same problem existed years ago, never been addressed obviously.


----------



## DomainTrader (Dec 7, 2020)

Spex said:
			
		

> So I took advantage of the WHC deal and the weirdest thing is going on.
> 
> As usual, I wanted to add TXT records so after searching a while, I found where you have to 'activate' an extra service just to gain access to your domain zone files...first odd thing
> 
> ...




HOLY CROW! I laughed. Until I cried that is. Third strike in three pitches. Out!


----------



## DomainTrader (Dec 7, 2020)

Spex said:
			
		

> ****Update****
> 
> Looks like WHC has come around and realized their role in all of this. They opened a support ticket after contacting the previous owner. And I got an email first thing this morning saying everything was fixed. And i've just now been able to access the Zone Editor to set up my TXT records.
> 
> Glad they came to their senses and if I can give them credit for one thing is their support is top notch (even though the information they were giving was all over the place). Quick replies and they seem to have extended hours because their replies came in as early as 7-8am EST, even on the weekends!



Smart on their part. Glad it got sorted


----------

